# Rubrikat > Të jesh prind >  Rritja e femijeve ne mergim me ndjenjen kombetare

## Jamarber

E hapa kete teme per te kerkuar mendimin  tuaj se si ti rrisim femijet ne mergim,si shqiptare te vertete.
Une mendoj qe eshte detyre e prinderve qe qysh te vegjel  apo te porsalindur te filloje tepunoje per te rritur e nxjerre ne jete jo vetem nje njeri te mire,pore nje shqiptare me plotformimin te mire.

----------


## pranvera bica

Po Jamarber! Po prononcohem tek tema juaj , per mendimin tim aktuale deri ne infinit, duke marre shkas nga nje incident i vogel qe vura re tek zyra ku behen pasaportat ketu ne qytetin tim...Nje baba me dy vajza ndoshta 12-13 vjece ishte ne radhe per te aplikuar per pasaporte dhe dikush i pyeti vajzat  ne ishin ne radhe apo jo...ato fillimisht nuk u pergjigjen po e shikonin zonjen si te cuditura...kur une ua perserita pyetjen mu pergjigjen ...ne,ne... greqisht qe ne shqip do te thote jo,jo?C'paradoks!Vertet 12 vjet prinderit ne mergim  ne Greqi po nga 12 minuta ne dite nuk kishin keta prinder t'u mesonin gjuhen e bukur shqipe femijeve te tyre?Sa bukur eshte te jesh prind  i kompletuar qe neser mos u kesh borxh femijeve asgje e jo me mesimin e gjuhes shqipe!

----------


## s0ni

Kur ne shtepi flitet shqip edhe ne shoqeri gjuha e huaj, ka femije qe prap do kene me te lehte te flasin te huajen. Por mos u merzisni shume sepse keto femije, ti lesh nje muaj ne Shqiperi per pushime, behen karafil edhe flasin gjuhen shqipe pa siklet  :buzeqeshje:  
Kur ne shtepi s'flitet shqip atehere shume normale qe femija s'do ta kete haberin cfare po thuhet e jo me te pergjigjet ne Shqip. 
Gjera qe ndodhin, cdokush e di vete si e qysh do ti edukoj femijet e tyre.

----------


## loneeagle

sigurisht femijet e lindur & rritur ne mergim nuk mund te kene te njejtin mentalitet ose formim me ata ne shqiperi edhe pse nuk na pelqen ky eshte realiteti. por te mos i mesosh femijes gjuhen shqipe eshte krim. femija ne moshe te vogel meson cdo gjuhe shume lehte nuk e kuptoj pse eshte turp per nje femij qe lind nga prinder shqiptar te mos mesoj shqip. me ka bere pershtypje nje grua shqiptare kujdeset per nje femij nga libani, prinderit i ka doktor te dy edhe kjo vajza flet shqip si shqiptare kur i pyeta prinderit si ndihen ata thane qe jane te gezuar qe femija flet nje gjuhe te huaj. arsya qe ka mesuar shqip eshte sepse kjo gruaja shqiptare nuk di anglisht dmth komunikon me vajzen qe kujdest vetem shqip.

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

> Po Jamarber! Po prononcohem tek tema juaj , per mendimin tim aktuale deri ne infinit, duke marre shkas nga nje incident i vogel qe vura re tek zyra ku behen pasaportat ketu ne qytetin tim...Nje baba me dy vajza ndoshta 12-13 vjece ishte ne radhe per te aplikuar per pasaporte dhe dikush i pyeti vajzat  ne ishin ne radhe apo jo...ato fillimisht nuk u pergjigjen po e shikonin zonjen si te cuditura...kur une ua perserita pyetjen mu pergjigjen ...ne,ne... *greqisht qe ne shqip do te thote jo,jo*?C'paradoks!Vertet 12 vjet prinderit ne mergim  ne Greqi po nga 12 minuta ne dite nuk kishin keta prinder t'u mesonin gjuhen e bukur shqipe femijeve te tyre?Sa bukur eshte te jesh prind  i kompletuar qe neser mos u kesh borxh femijeve asgje e jo me mesimin e gjuhes shqipe!


ne do methene po, oqi domethene jo  :perqeshje: 
eshte e veshtir per prinderit ti mesojn nje gjuhe qe nuk perdoret ne vendlindjen e femijes, ama nese mundohet ti flasin vetem shqip, ne kete menyre do ken me te thjesht ta mesojn gjuhen kur te rriten

----------


## Ksanthi

Pse  ke detyruan keto shtete qe ke permendur me lart mos ti mesosh gjuhen femijes ?Fajin e ka familja dhe vetem familja.
Te gjithe niprit mbesat e mija e flasin shqipen ne menyre te persosur dhe pse linden ne greqi .
E ku ka me mire deri ne 7 - 8 vjec te flasesh dy gjuhe .

----------


## Jamarber

ore Muhamer.po a kupton ti çfare ndryshimi ka pushtimi turke per 500 vjet ne shqiperi,dhe ajo qe ndodh sot,ne shqiptaret morem rruget e uropes per nje jete mate mire .shkuam ne atje dashte e pa dashte ato,dhe ata ne vendin e tyne te lejojne fene ,zakonet doket e kulturen tane ti ushtrosh-
Nuk kuptoj perse çdo teme kerkoni ta prishni duke i dhane o kuptin fetare ose politik mosni more keshtu se s po na lini ven te bisedojme si njerez te qyteteruare.

----------

